# Moving to Sharm el Sheikh in a months time



## taken4granted

Hey guys,

I am a 19 year old male, ive been independent for about 2 and a half years now living in Ireland. The business im working for at the moment is going into liquidation in a months time, i know someone who is working in a recruitment agency in Egypt and says he will have no problem getting me a job there.

Basically my questions are:

- As a young guy, what should i expect/look out for while living there?
- Where is the best places to meet new friends?
- How should i prepare since this is my first time moving to a different country?


I have accomodation sorted, just need my flights and passport and im good to go.. i dont know what im feeling about it.. its kind of weird, not excitement, not nervousness... just 

It was a spur of the moment decision so im hoping i wont live to regret it


----------



## taken4granted

Oh and 1 important question... whats the best way to handle money?


Should i set up a bank account over there and transfer the money or is there a better way?


----------



## cutiepie

hey...

ive been living in sharm for a few years im irish aswell (24 so old compared to u!))what part are u from maybe you could bring over a few things 4 me when you are coming!!!!   

anyway you wont regret moving to sharm its the nicest place in the world i love it sooo much everything so relaxed and easy going...beach everyday if you want good nitelife... so many pros to living here.Was home for easter so depressing so much complainin all you hear is recession recession recession!!!!!!

what kind of work had you in Ireland? Companies always looking for staff here hotels, dive centers,real estate.its easy to meet new people here...lots of bars.... no guinness though.  hadaba is the area most expats live although theres so much buildings and complexs been built they live everywhere.Where are you plannin on living?

anyway if i can help you with anything let me know!!


----------



## taken4granted

cutiepie said:


> hey...
> 
> ive been living in sharm for a few years im irish aswell what part are u from maybe you could bring over a few things 4 me when you are coming!!!!
> 
> anyway you wont regret moving to sharm its the nicest place in the world i love it sooo much everything so relaxed and easy going...beach everyday if you want good nitelife... so many pros to living here.
> 
> what kind of work had you in Ireland? Companies always looking for staff here hotels, dive centers,real estate.its easy to meet new people here...lots of bars. hadaba is the area most expats live although theres so much buildings and complexs been built they live everywhere.Where are you plannin on living?
> 
> anyway if i can help you with anything let me know!!


Thanks for your reply! Sure anything you need.. although i might be a bit limited for space in my bags  Ive been living in Cork for the past year and was in Athlone before that.
Ive been working in an IT company for the past year so i doubt ill be doing that in Egypt !! My sister in laws brother works in a recruitment company there so he says he should be able to find me a job without any problems, and i will be staying in his apartment for a while until i get set up.. not sure where it is exactly.

Have to ask.. what are the ladies like? Ive been a bit of a player in Ireland and im hoping that having blonde hair will make it alot easier to meet someone =P

Can i apply for a work permit/visa when im there and is it easy to do/get?


----------



## cutiepie

lol im from limerick (county not city!) lived in cork for 3years my friend here with me is from athlone!  

as for your questions lol lots of pretty blonde girls..... loads of russian bikini wearing blonde girls everywhere and of course lots of other nationalities!!!! no shortage of girls!!my boyfriend can fill u in better on that hes been here 8 years so knows everythin.......im sure u wont find a shortage anyway.... 

about the visa no real problem with that to be honest most people work without it they just work on the tourist visa u get 1 when u arrive think its for a month then u gotta go to el tour bout an hour drive away and they reissue it for you normally for a year ...its done in 10minutes(egypt time) so converted to irish time bout an hour and a half


----------



## CAB

Hello! Just been googling moving to Egypt etc and came across your discussion. I am also moving to Sharm in 2 months! I am looking for work myself, so wondered if you new of any recruitment agencies or websites where I can send my cv or look for jobs? 
Also, if you had any hints or tips on anything before I get there?!
You sound like you enjoy living there!! The days til I leave have seriously started to drag!!


----------



## chattabox22

cutiepie said:


> hey...
> 
> ive been living in sharm for a few years im irish aswell (24 so old compared to u!))what part are u from maybe you could bring over a few things 4 me when you are coming!!!!
> 
> anyway you wont regret moving to sharm its the nicest place in the world i love it sooo much everything so relaxed and easy going...beach everyday if you want good nitelife... so many pros to living here.Was home for easter so depressing so much complainin all you hear is recession recession recession!!!!!!
> 
> what kind of work had you in Ireland? Companies always looking for staff here hotels, dive centers,real estate.its easy to meet new people here...lots of bars.... no guinness though.  hadaba is the area most expats live although theres so much buildings and complexs been built they live everywhere.Where are you plannin on living?
> 
> anyway if i can help you with anything let me know!!


Hi,
I'm thinking about moving to Egypt in November and came across your discussion. Would you recommend moving to Sharm over Cairo? Is it easier to get work in Sharm than Cairo, do you know? I haven't made any final decisions on my actual move as I'm worried about getting work and accommodation once I arrive and how hard both will be to get. What are the wages like? Is it enough to live and socialise on? Any tips and advise is greatly appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## koko661

Hi CHATTABOX22, getting a good job with agood salary is available and not hard but it depends on many things for example ,your certification and qualification .By the way Iworked in that feild I think Ican provid you if you want .Send me PM for more discussion
Good luck


----------



## laurensilver

Hello there, I have just come across your conversation..

I am 19 years old and have just got back from Sharm, I have travelled to many locations around the world but nothing compared to Egypt.

I currently work in Hull, UK, and am considering all ways of moving to Egypt, from setting up, houses, work etc, and would like some advice?

Is it easy to find an affordable place to live and a job?

Thanks
Lauren


----------



## laurensilver

Hi There
I have come across your post, and found it rather useful. I am considering moving to sharm in the next few months, although need to find a job. I currently work in Human Resources for a medical company, and feel I am ready to leave.
My only downfall is I speak english only, (little spanish), would love to work in a hotel or diving center. Please could you send me any info in which you feel would benefit me? Also did you have a job and accomodation sorted before you went. Whom would be best to contact regarding a job?
I look forward to hearing from you, 
Lauren


----------



## koko661

*welcom to Egypt*



laurensilver said:


> Hello there, I have just come across your conversation..
> 
> I am 19 years old and have just got back from Sharm, I have travelled to many locations around the world but nothing compared to Egypt.
> 
> I currently work in Hull, UK, and am considering all ways of moving to Egypt, from setting up, houses, work etc, and would like some advice?
> 
> Is it easy to find an affordable place to live and a job?
> 
> Thanks
> Lauren


Hi,Lauren..
Any time you will be in Egypt you are welcome .Be in touch with me when you need for help or tips.Ilive in Cairo .My friend works in a medical company in Cairo.I may ask him about any of your questions.In my opinion living in Cairo is easier than any other place and give you more chances to get a suitable job because it is bigger than Sharm .Are you agree with me or not ?It is available to get a good flat with a good rent in Cairo. Send me PM for more discussion if you like.
Good Luck.


----------



## laurensilver

koko661 said:


> Hi,Lauren..
> Any time you will be in Egypt you are welcome .Be in touch with me when you need for help or tips.Ilive in Cairo .My friend works in a medical company in Cairo.I may ask him about any of your questions.In my opinion living in Cairo is easier than any other place and give you more chances to get a suitable job because it is bigger than Sharm .Are you agree with me or not ?It is available to get a good flat with a good rent in Cairo. Send me PM for more discussion if you like.
> Good Luck.


Hi There

Thank you for your message, i am looking to move to Sharm first of all, and have applied for jobs in a number of hotels, to teach sport and day activities. I think this will be a good stepping stone as they usually provide accomodation to get me started.
Please send me anything you feel relevant.

L
x


----------



## koko661

laurensilver said:


> Hi There
> 
> Thank you for your message, i am looking to move to Sharm first of all, and have applied for jobs in a number of hotels, to teach sport and day activities. I think this will be a good stepping stone as they usually provide accomodation to get me started.
> Please send me anything you feel relevant.
> 
> L
> x


Hi ,There 
Thank you for your reply 
Iwish you good luck .If you need any tips or help ,feel free to contact me. Let me know your news to be sure you are in safe.


----------



## chattabox22

laurensilver said:


> Hi There
> 
> Thank you for your message, i am looking to move to Sharm first of all, and have applied for jobs in a number of hotels, to teach sport and day activities. I think this will be a good stepping stone as they usually provide accomodation to get me started.
> Please send me anything you feel relevant.
> 
> L
> x



Hi Lauren,
I just saw your post and thought I'd ask a question. I to am looking to move to Egypt, I was originally going to start to look for work in Cairo but have decided that I might try somewhere like Sharm or Dahab first. You mention you have applied for some jobs in hotels over there, are you just randomly sending them your CV or do they have job postings on their websites. I'm finding it quite difficult to find job postings for work in Egypt and have been told its easier once your there coz its mainly done by word of mouth. I have also been told its best to get a job before you arrive, which is where I'm finding it difficult. I would like to work in the hotel/hospitality field again and think the best place to do that is in Dahab or Sharm. Anyway, any help you can provide would be great. Cheers.


----------



## queenie40something

Hi look here SharmWomen - Job Market as they have lots of jobs in Sharm and some in Dahab and Hurghada Dahab Women - Job Market. Some have telephone numbers and some email addresses to send your CV. Word of warning though - only apply to emails such as tropicanaresorts.com and not a hotmail or gmail etc email.


----------



## laurensilver

chattabox22 said:


> Hi Lauren,
> I just saw your post and thought I'd ask a question. I to am looking to move to Egypt, I was originally going to start to look for work in Cairo but have decided that I might try somewhere like Sharm or Dahab first. You mention you have applied for some jobs in hotels over there, are you just randomly sending them your CV or do they have job postings on their websites. I'm finding it quite difficult to find job postings for work in Egypt and have been told its easier once your there coz its mainly done by word of mouth. I have also been told its best to get a job before you arrive, which is where I'm finding it difficult. I would like to work in the hotel/hospitality field again and think the best place to do that is in Dahab or Sharm. Anyway, any help you can provide would be great. Cheers.


Hi There
I am hoping to move to Sharm in 4 weeks..  i cant wait!!
I have a job at a hotel. Thebest thing to do is to go to a website called sharmwomen.com, and the job market there shows you all types of jobs available in Sharm.
You may find a job you like but you dont really want to do but at least it will keep you going, and then you can find one better whilst your there.. who knows you might find one which really appeals to you on the website.

Anyhow get looking!! If you have any more questions just let me know.

Good Luck!!

Lauren
xx


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Lauren thats fab news - what hotel have you been offered a job at?


----------



## laurensilver

queenie40something said:


> Hi Lauren thats fab news - what hotel have you been offered a job at?


Interplaza if i go in two weeks, although it is doing sport instructing!! So the company will locate me a week before i leave. I have been offered the contract and then once i give them a date for arrival they locate me. I should hopefully be there late aug/very early september.
Eeeeek!! x


----------



## queenie40something

Sounds great good luck x


----------



## laurensilver

queenie40something said:


> Sounds great good luck x


Thanks hun.
Im very nervous actually which is strange for me! But will be fine once im on route, its just the run up too thats makes me a bit norsious.
Lauren x


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Lauren - its understandable you are nervous as it is a big move. When I 1st bought my apartment and signed on the dotted line I had many sleepless nights where I wondered if I was doing the right thing. That was 2 years ago and the apartment has more than doubled in price. If I didnt do it then there is no way I would have been able to afford it now. Go with your gut instinct.
Since we bought it we have met many many neighbours, locals, tradesman who have become very good friends. We have been fortunate to have built up a really good community and we share experiances good and bad with each other and we find this very helpful especially when things do go wrong and you know you are not alone. The pros by far outweigh the cons. I feel comfortable going to Sharm on my own. The shopkeepers in Nabq know me and I often sit and have a chat with them - they now know I have an apartment and not your regular tourist and tend to not hassle me. Quite often I am walking along the road and hear my name being called and turn to see one of them giving me a wave.


----------



## laurensilver

queenie40something said:


> Hi Lauren - its understandable you are nervous as it is a big move. When I 1st bought my apartment and signed on the dotted line I had many sleepless nights where I wondered if I was doing the right thing. That was 2 years ago and the apartment has more than doubled in price. If I didnt do it then there is no way I would have been able to afford it now. Go with your gut instinct.
> Since we bought it we have met many many neighbours, locals, tradesman who have become very good friends. We have been fortunate to have built up a really good community and we share experiances good and bad with each other and we find this very helpful especially when things do go wrong and you know you are not alone. The pros by far outweigh the cons. I feel comfortable going to Sharm on my own. The shopkeepers in Nabq know me and I often sit and have a chat with them - they now know I have an apartment and not your regular tourist and tend to not hassle me. Quite often I am walking along the road and hear my name being called and turn to see one of them giving me a wave.


Aww thanks for that, it is nice to have a reassuring note from you.
That’s what I need, as obviously people who don’t know cant comment.. And not everyone is for the idea back home. I am splitting with my boyfriend to enable me to go and it will be hard, but Im sure it will be worth it.

Did I tell you I am keeping my car in england and then should I stay after a trial 4 - 6 months then I will sell it.
Do you think that’s a good idea?

Thanks
L
x


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Lauren - personally I would get rid of the car before you go. If you keep it it is another excuse to come back home! Just think of the money you will be saving. If you decide to come back after a few months you can always get another car.
My daughter was in a long term relationship far too young. She was with him from the age of 14 until 18. She turned 18 and decided she wanted more out of life. They split and within weeks she had bought a ticket to Oz, sorted out her visa and we were waving her off at Heathrow with her backpack. She stayed in Australia for nearly a year and she doesnt regret it one bit and it was the best experiance she has ever had. She managed to scrimp by staying in hostels - yes many a time we had to bail her out and send her money out. She got work in bars, restaurants, exhibition centres laying carpet tiles, delivering wheelie bins off the back of a lorry! We thought she would be home in a month but fair play to her she done it and it is alot further away from home than Egypt! and she done it alone and didnt know anyone in Australia apart from a friend of my hubbies cousin that she met up with and spent Xmas and New yr with in Sydney.


----------



## laurensilver

The only thing is it is a safety net in the eyes of my family. I suppose it will be easy for me to say to anyone back home to sell it for me, and then i will have less stress before i go.
Thanks for the info on your daughter it is reassuring. If i was her id be in sharm already!
I have one friend i have kept in touch with who lives in Sharm so he is helping me with anything and its nice to have someone there who im familar with.

Im flying with jet 2 i think.. from manchester. As it is flight only without the usual holiday package.. i think there the cheapest. Do you know of anywhere else. I have a 32kg limit of luggage (22 in case and 10 hand luggage) I live in north england so doncaster, manchester, leeds etc is best for me to get too.

L
x


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Lauren - what price have you got for the flight and the date??

I have found a fab taxi driver in Sharm and he only charges me 60le return for anywhere in Sharm. PM me if you want his number - good safe driver. Once you find your feet no doubt you will use the minibuses as they cost next to nothing - costs me 3le from Nabq to Naama!


----------



## laurensilver

queenie40something said:


> Hi Lauren - what price have you got for the flight and the date??
> 
> I have found a fab taxi driver in Sharm and he only charges me 60le return for anywhere in Sharm. PM me if you want his number - good safe driver. Once you find your feet no doubt you will use the minibuses as they cost next to nothing - costs me 3le from Nabq to Naama!


Oh thanks queenie!!
I find the blue and white cabs are safe?? I normally pay around 30 from airport to sharm.

L
x


----------



## laurensilver

queenie40something said:


> Hi Lauren - what price have you got for the flight and the date??
> 
> I have found a fab taxi driver in Sharm and he only charges me 60le return for anywhere in Sharm. PM me if you want his number - good safe driver. Once you find your feet no doubt you will use the minibuses as they cost next to nothing - costs me 3le from Nabq to Naama!


I didnt mention flight.. is jet2 89.99 one way, including taxes works out about 160 ish.. from manchester 23rd aug.. what you think?
L
x


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Lauren thats a good price especially as its in school holidays. I would snap that up if I were you as very much doubt you will get cheaper. Thomsons and Kiss are coming out alot more - £300 region.
Easyjet from Gatwick are cheaper including taxes 23/8 £117.99, 25/8 £98.99, 27/8 £103.99 - depends how much it would cost you to get down to Gatwick. There are some saver fares on the coaches for £1!!
You then have to add on baggage - without checking its about £14 for 20kg and there is no weight limit on hand luggage but needs to be a certain size and you need to be able to lift it into the over head locker yourself.


----------



## laurensilver

queenie40something said:


> Hi Lauren thats a good price especially as its in school holidays. I would snap that up if I were you as very much doubt you will get cheaper. Thomsons and Kiss are coming out alot more - £300 region.
> Easyjet from Gatwick are cheaper including taxes 23/8 £117.99, 25/8 £98.99, 27/8 £103.99 - depends how much it would cost you to get down to Gatwick. There are some saver fares on the coaches for £1!!
> You then have to add on baggage - without checking its about £14 for 20kg and there is no weight limit on hand luggage but needs to be a certain size and you need to be able to lift it into the over head locker yourself.


Thanks Queenie, your fab at replying.
im just chatting to my friend in Sharm right now.
my mum is trying to convince me stay, saying i have los to loose, but personally i dont think i have. She says i have good job, family, nice car, good boyfriend. But to me its all materialistic. Jobs arent brill at 19 so thats not true haha.
L
x


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Lauren - I can understand your mum trying to talk you out of it. Crikey the tears I cried trying to talk mine out of going to Australia cos I was worried sick. In the end she said ' mum if you dont want me to go then say and I wont ' to me though that was selfish and I was just thinking of myself missing and worrying about her. I let the apron strings slip and she appreciated it so much as she went off with our blessing - she would have gone anyway Im sure LOL!! If your mum wants a chat with me pm me and I'll give you my number hun xx At the end of the day she is your mum and she is looking out for you.
When I was 17 I applied for a job as a nanny in the states - didnt think I would have a hope in hell in getting it but I did. My mum put alot of pressure on me saying things like the pay was poor and what if I didnt like it and how would I get the money together to fly back home before my contract ended etc etc. I turned the job down and really really regret it and know my mum just didnt want me to go and was just thinkin of herself and not me. If I went Im sure she would have found the money to get me back home again but she didnt tell me that!


----------



## queenie40something

...your family will always be there for you when you do come home and when away. Boyfriends come and go and well TBH a car is just a bit of metal!


----------



## laurensilver

queenie40something said:


> ...your family will always be there for you when you do come home and when away. Boyfriends come and go and well TBH a car is just a bit of metal!


Exactly i wish my mum thought like you and me!! Haha, guess you are different when its your own.
Oh well.
I have to think positive other wise nerves kick in. I know il regret it if not, and its perfect opportunity!! x


----------



## queenie40something

As I said Lauren go with your gut instinct - but must add as long as its not a male friend in Egypt encouraging you to go over!!! Doubt I need to give you a ' mama ' lecture about that! but please do be careful xx


----------



## queenie40something

..also meant to have said if you need Expats your own age I have very good friends in Nabq I could put you in touch with - been out there 3 years. sister and brother age 19 and 21. They are lovely and their dad has a bar. Anything you need to know they will help with down to prices in chemists and local shops etc. If you are on facebook let me know xx


----------



## laurensilver

queenie40something said:


> ..also meant to have said if you need Expats your own age I have very good friends in Nabq I could put you in touch with - been out there 3 years. sister and brother age 19 and 21. They are lovely and their dad has a bar. Anything you need to know they will help with down to prices in chemists and local shops etc. If you are on facebook let me know xx


Sound.uk[/email], shold you need reference i dont use my facebook much these days.

As for the friend haha, no he has girlfriend. Him and her are just keeping in touch should i need company. Although if i meet a nice egyptian man.. fab!! haha only kidding! 

L
x


----------



## queenie40something

Sent you email hun - edit your post and delete your email addie from it hun x


----------



## laurensilver

queenie40something said:


> Sent you email hun - edit your post and delete your email addie from it hun x


Thanks thats me not thinking, and remembering that people will read it! x


----------



## Ashleigh

*moving to egypt*

i have been offered a job in animation in egypt!! and i really don't know what to do.
i went on holiday there this year, i am only 18 years old.. and was harassed quite a bit so this worries me if i moved there!
i was thinking of having a gap year and going, but i don't want to regret the decision! they want me to start in just one week so i have little time to decide! i really want to go but i am so scared..
the job will be in either sharm or hurghada?! iv never heard of hurghada is it as nice as sharm?
any advice?!


----------



## laurensilver

Ashleigh said:


> i have been offered a job in animation in egypt!! and i really don't know what to do.
> i went on holiday there this year, i am only 18 years old.. and was harassed quite a bit so this worries me if i moved there!
> i was thinking of having a gap year and going, but i don't want to regret the decision! they want me to start in just one week so i have little time to decide! i really want to go but i am so scared..
> the job will be in either sharm or hurghada?! iv never heard of hurghada is it as nice as sharm?
> any advice?!


Oh my god me toooo!! Is it with freestyle?? Mines in sharm though at a 5*hotel doing sport. I sooo cant decide what to do either. Have you got an email, send me your email in a private message and il write to you.

Lauren
x


----------



## Ashleigh

laurensilver said:


> Oh my god me toooo!! Is it with freestyle?? Mines in sharm though at a 5*hotel doing sport. I sooo cant decide what to do either. Have you got an email, send me your email in a private message and il write to you.
> 
> Lauren
> x



i don't know how to private message lol!
but my email is
when you've got it i'll delete this post xx


----------



## laurensilver

Got it so you can delete it!


----------



## Manth123

*Animator Job in Sharm*



laurensilver said:


> Got it so you can delete it!


Hi All

I have been ofered a animator job in Sharm and am leaving 9th October 2009! Just wondering if any of you guys went for it?


----------



## laurensilver

Manth123 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have been ofered a animator job in Sharm and am leaving 9th October 2009! Just wondering if any of you guys went for it?


Hi there

Yes I have done it, I did it for a short time. I planned to do longer but ended up comign home early as I was in a relationship.. long term. Obviously this made it hard.. However I am considering returning to Egypt in October also. Which company are you going to work for? How long you planning on doing it? my email is [email protected].. it may be easier to communicate on that, faster too.


Im in a predicament, as its either do uni or go to sharm!! I know what i want to do, but not sure if its the best thing to do.

Lauren


----------



## MaidenScotland

You cannot beat a good education.


----------



## laurensilver

MaidenScotland said:


> You cannot beat a good education.


True.. although you have got to have fun also.
It appears you have negative thoughts to new people coming to sharm, i get the impression from your posts. Why did you move?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Not negative thoughts but it just amazes me how people come out here and think it is going to be so great, they come for a holiday and think this is for me, believe me life is not easy for single women out here. I work in Cairo but I have a very good job and life here but I used to have to pick the pieces up of silly woman who come out to Egypt to meet men who they met on holiday or worse the internet. Yes there are some relationships that work but the majority don't.


----------



## laurensilver

Well relationships can be like that anywhere in the world. Personally the last thing i came to egypt for was love. If love happens whilst im there then great but its not priority. What makes you assume it is for love?


----------



## MaidenScotland

I didn't presume
t appears you have negative thoughts to new people coming to sharm, i get the impression from your posts. Why did you move?
You asked me the above question and I answered.


----------



## Beatle

Laurensilver - can't you combine your love of egypt with study. Some of the arabic degrees in the UK encourage you to spend your summers/a year in an arabic speaking country


----------



## Theone

Hi all, i am living in Sharm since almost 4 years, and its really nice place to live in, its easy to find a job in Sharm but not that easy to get a decent salary now, specially that too many ppl from east of Europe r coming to live in Sharm and they accept any salary so the salaries r getting lower, about accomodation u can rent a studio for about (2000 LE = 400 USD) par month. Good luck for all


----------



## josmiler05

Hi there, 
Ive just found this site and I hopeing for any advise on moving to sharm. My husband and I have an apartment in sharm and are looking to spend more time there than just holidays. I am a beauty therapist and hope to find work, any advise would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## cutiepie

Hi Jos,

You should have no problem finding work as a beauty therapist, hotels, spas etc are always looking for people not sure of their salaries though. You should also consider setting up your own or even doing private sessions at your apartment as extra income,is your apartment on a complex? Sharm could def do with British beauty therapists!! Also if you do gel/acrylic nails i think would be a bonus seems to be very popular!!!
check out sharmwomen . com . website always advertising!!


----------



## josmiler05

Hi Cutiepie,
Thanks for the reply. Our apartment is at Roman Theatre, I,m so desperate to get out there and make the most of our apartment and a more outdoor style of living. My husband is not quite ready yet! I have my portable massage couch and equipment already there waiting to get started!! Is it better to wait and look for work when there or search before I go? How long have you been in egypt and how are finding the change?
Thanks jo


----------



## jenni_11

queenie40something said:


> Hi Lauren - I can understand your mum trying to talk you out of it. Crikey the tears I cried trying to talk mine out of going to Australia cos I was worried sick. In the end she said ' mum if you dont want me to go then say and I wont ' to me though that was selfish and I was just thinking of myself missing and worrying about her. I let the apron strings slip and she appreciated it so much as she went off with our blessing - she would have gone anyway Im sure LOL!! If your mum wants a chat with me pm me and I'll give you my number hun xx At the end of the day she is your mum and she is looking out for you.
> When I was 17 I applied for a job as a nanny in the states - didnt think I would have a hope in hell in getting it but I did. My mum put alot of pressure on me saying things like the pay was poor and what if I didnt like it and how would I get the money together to fly back home before my contract ended etc etc. I turned the job down and really really regret it and know my mum just didnt want me to go and was just thinkin of herself and not me. If I went Im sure she would have found the money to get me back home again but she didnt tell me that!



Hii Queenie, 

I've just come across this threat, and your words to Lauren have been much reassuring to me as well. I'm 22 and have just graduated from uni. I've kind of lost a bit of passion for what I studied which was graphic design, and don't just want to get a job for the sake of getting any old job, and I need a fresh start! I've mentioned before that I'm going to try and qualify to be a diving instructor, while trying to find work hopefully anywhere else. 

My parents don't seem to understand why I'm choosing to do this, there a bit old fashioned and I understand they will always be worried for me whatever age I am, what worries them the most is my safety in a country like Egypt. But to be honest, I really feel I need to do this!

jen


----------



## Sam

jenni_11 said:


> Hii Queenie,
> 
> I've just come across this threat, and your words to Lauren have been much reassuring to me as well. I'm 22 and have just graduated from uni. I've kind of lost a bit of passion for what I studied which was graphic design, and don't just want to get a job for the sake of getting any old job, and I need a fresh start! I've mentioned before that I'm going to try and qualify to be a diving instructor, while trying to find work hopefully anywhere else.
> 
> My parents don't seem to understand why I'm choosing to do this, there a bit old fashioned and I understand they will always be worried for me whatever age I am, what worries them the most is my safety in a country like Egypt. But to be honest, I really feel I need to do this!
> 
> jen


Hey Jen,

I'm not sure that queenie comes on this forum any more, I've not seen her post for AGES anyway. It may reassure you that her daughter actually ended up moving to Sharm at the beginning of this year (tho now she's in Cairo). If you did want to contact her to speak with her, or even let her speak with your parents to give them some consolation then let me know and I can put you both in touch.

Sam


----------



## aussie82

laurensilver said:


> Hi There
> I have come across your post, and found it rather useful. I am considering moving to sharm in the next few months, although need to find a job. I currently work in Human Resources for a medical company, and feel I am ready to leave.
> My only downfall is I speak english only, (little spanish), would love to work in a hotel or diving center. Please could you send me any info in which you feel would benefit me? Also did you have a job and accomodation sorted before you went. Whom would be best to contact regarding a job?
> I look forward to hearing from you,
> Lauren



Hi Lauren, 
I'm considering moving to Sharm in early October. I'm an Aussie currently living in London. I also work in HR and only speak English. I wonder if did move to Sharm and how you found it? did you find work? I'm not expecting to work in HR over there. Any other tips would be greatly appreciated. 
Jarod


----------



## TT-Ita-60

Dear friends, just some notes regarding the possibility to find job in Sharm.
Actually is not so easy to have a very well paid job in Sharm and even if you know somebody ‘’’working in a recruitment agency in Egypt who says he will have no problem getting you a job there’’’ please be careful .
I can suggest you to be sure about the possibility to get a job in Sharm!. Due to my experience (11 years in SSH as EXPAT General Manager and I can really tell you that I know Sharm like my pockets) life is full of BLA BLA and sentences like “don’t’ worry” (especially in Egypt!!! ) and it could be better to be sure about the possibility to have a proper job. Please note: there is NO ONE recruitment Agency in SSH. Just to give you some ideas you can visit the following website:
Sharwomenclub: it’s a reliable, well known, helpful website. Visit the JOB MARKET

or:
goredsea com - often they have vacancy
or: ehotelier com 
or even you can open your browser and simply: sharm el sheikh jobs (you will find many possible opportunities ),
Actually the job market belongs to the local personnel: Managers and Responsibles prefer to hire local staff as much more less expensive that the European workers. Years ago the Europeans where very requested, actually is difficult to find a well paid job as for the local competitors . Just to give you an idea: The salary of a local waiter is more or less 400 egp. (egyptianpound) plus accommodation (normally inside the hotel together with others) plus food plus incentives and percentage on the service (if in contact with the clients and\or the public), They work 23 days and 7 days holidays or 40 days and 10 days holidays . There are laws and rules to be respected regarding the working time. My personal advice is: Sharm is really fantastic and full of life but It can be also hell . You will never regret your decision but don’t forget there is a strong deep difference between the European and the Egyptian (or whatever Arab ) way of living, moving and the mentality is not so closed to our usual way of thinking .
The good times are over - you'll have to roll up your sleeves now and get down to it.
By the way Sharm gives to the young people collectivity the possibility to have hell of fun and sun. 
Good luck!! 
Tiziana


----------



## Andy_22

*HI*

You should expect loads of crab mate. My advice its better to die of hunger in ireland than come to egypt. You have been warned mate. Good luck lane:


----------



## Becks1981

I have lived in Sharm for a year now, and although at times it seems really hard to find work, it is possible and there are some good jobs out here that are well paid...for Egypt! I work as a manager for a bar in Nabq and have a decent salary with a decent lifestyle. I am married to an Egyptian, and although it was a holiday romance a few years ago, I am one of the lucky ones that it has worked out for. Its not all plain sailing and believe me a lot of the men are after money or visa's, I see it every day and have seen a lot of people have their lives torn apart. It is also hard to find work- especially when you dont live here...most employers wont even consider you until you are living in sharm, so its much better to come out first with enough money to last you a few months and enough to be able to get home safe and sound should you need to. I am no expert on Sharm, but am happy to answer any questions anyone has. Us Brits stick together out here, its been hard going for all of us at one point or another, so you will have plenty of support- you just need to ask. Good Luck to all  xx


----------



## May31

Becks1981 said:


> I have lived in Sharm for a year now, and although at times it seems really hard to find work, it is possible and there are some good jobs out here that are well paid...for Egypt! I work as a manager for a bar in Nabq and have a decent salary with a decent lifestyle. I am married to an Egyptian, and although it was a holiday romance a few years ago, I am one of the lucky ones that it has worked out for. Its not all plain sailing and believe me a lot of the men are after money or visa's, I see it every day and have seen a lot of people have their lives torn apart. It is also hard to find work- especially when you dont live here...most employers wont even consider you until you are living in sharm, so its much better to come out first with enough money to last you a few months and enough to be able to get home safe and sound should you need to. I am no expert on Sharm, but am happy to answer any questions anyone has. Us Brits stick together out here, its been hard going for all of us at one point or another, so you will have plenty of support- you just need to ask. Good Luck to all  xx




Hi Becks

I am new to this forum and wonder if you would mind me emailing you privately to explain my situation and ask for some advice

Many Thanks

May


----------



## Sam

May31 said:


> Hi Becks
> 
> I am new to this forum and wonder if you would mind me emailing you privately to explain my situation and ask for some advice
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> May


Hi May,

Sorry to jump in to the post like this.

I had read your post before you edited it. I won't put details here, since it is clear you would rather not air them publicly. But my advice is to just keep an open mind and not give up too much. I've been out her four years now and initially had a similar situation to what you have now. It's not always a happy ending, although I'm still here and still going 

If you want to chat privately, not necessarily to me but to anyone, you have to first make 5 posts to enable to facility.

Sam


----------



## May31

Sam said:


> Hi May,
> 
> Sorry to jump in to the post like this.
> 
> I had read your post before you edited it. I won't put details here, since it is clear you would rather not air them publicly. But my advice is to just keep an open mind and not give up too much. I've been out her four years now and initially had a similar situation to what you have now. It's not always a happy ending, although I'm still here and still going
> 
> If you want to chat privately, not necessarily to me but to anyone, you have to first make 5 posts to enable to facility.
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam

Thanks for jumping in! I appreciate it. Yes, I thought better of my post as felt I would opening myself up to mostly negative replies. It is very early days for me, coming back to the UK with a very loud BUMP! 

Thanks for the heads up, I would love to hear your story and how you went about it all 

May


----------



## May31

May31 said:


> Hi Sam
> 
> Thanks for jumping in! I appreciate it. Yes, I thought better of my post as felt I would opening myself up to mostly negative replies. It is very early days for me, coming back to the UK with a very loud BUMP!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, I would love to hear your story and how you went about it all
> 
> May


P.S. I am happy to hear it all worked out for you. (hope this counts as post number 3 lol)


----------



## Becks1981

May31 said:


> Hi Sam
> 
> Thanks for jumping in! I appreciate it. Yes, I thought better of my post as felt I would opening myself up to mostly negative replies. It is very early days for me, coming back to the UK with a very loud BUMP!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, I would love to hear your story and how you went about it all
> 
> May


Hi May, I have sent you what I think is a personal message- it should hopefully show up in your notifications at the top right hand side of the page. Hope you are ok...keep your chin up sweetie and anytime you need a chat am here  x


----------



## May31

Becks1981 said:


> Hi May, I have sent you what I think is a personal message- it should hopefully show up in your notifications at the top right hand side of the page. Hope you are ok...keep your chin up sweetie and anytime you need a chat am here  x


Hi Becks

Thanks for replying, I got your private message but cannot reply yet - maybe as I need to do 5 posts.

I will post one more random comment and that should make 5, then I will send you my email address.

Thanks again

May


----------



## Beatle

May31 said:


> Hi Becks
> 
> Thanks for replying, I got your private message but cannot reply yet - maybe as I need to do 5 posts.
> 
> I will post one more random comment and that should make 5, then I will send you my email address.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> May


Hi

If you haven't made 5 posts, Becks can't send you a private message but she may have sent you a visitor message, so don't reply through visitor message as everyone would be able to see it


----------



## May31

May31 said:


> Hi Becks
> 
> Thanks for replying, I got your private message but cannot reply yet - maybe as I need to do 5 posts.
> 
> I will post one more random comment and that should make 5, then I will send you my email address.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> May



Here is my random comment!


----------



## May31

Beatle said:


> Hi
> 
> If you haven't made 5 posts, Becks can't send you a private message but she may have sent you a visitor message, so don't reply through visitor message as everyone would be able to see it


Thank you


----------



## May31

Sam said:


> Hi May,
> 
> Sorry to jump in to the post like this.
> 
> I had read your post before you edited it. I won't put details here, since it is clear you would rather not air them publicly. But my advice is to just keep an open mind and not give up too much. I've been out her four years now and initially had a similar situation to what you have now. It's not always a happy ending, although I'm still here and still going
> 
> If you want to chat privately, not necessarily to me but to anyone, you have to first make 5 posts to enable to facility.
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam

I hope you don't mind but I saw you were online and have sent you a private message

Thanks

May


----------



## Sam

May31 said:


> Hi Sam
> 
> I hope you don't mind but I saw you were online and have sent you a private message
> 
> Thanks
> 
> May


Hi May,

Of course I don't mind. I hope you don't mind me writing an essay back 

Any time you want to chat, feel free.


----------



## Rasa

Hello Everyone !!!

I am planning to move to Sharm El Sheikh for 1 year to work in a hotel (Front Office Team). Has anybody already moved there, and can tell me how its like, what are the earnings, prices of renting a place, etc. Also regarding the visa-for how long are you permited to get it? 
I know Egypt is a country with some resctrictions (not like London ;-))...but what about Sharm El Sheikh...are there restrictions in the way you dress, behave, etc ?

Thanks a lot,

Rasa


----------



## Horus

Rasa said:


> Hello Everyone !!!
> 
> I am planning to move to Sharm El Sheikh for 1 year to work in a hotel (Front Office Team). Has anybody already moved there, and can tell me how its like, what are the earnings, prices of renting a place, etc. Also regarding the visa-for how long are you permited to get it?
> I know Egypt is a country with some resctrictions (not like London ;-))...but what about Sharm El Sheikh...are there restrictions in the way you dress, behave, etc ?
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> 
> Rasa


Hey I was like you in a quest for information that's whole giant haystack you need to sift through you might want to use the search function you will get a variety of answers lots quicker and more specific

As for dress code speedos are perfectly acceptable


----------



## Rasa

Thanks for your reply !!!
I am a new born in this site ;-).


----------



## Horus

Rasa said:


> Thanks for your reply !!!
> I am a new born in this site ;-).


To be honest you need to go out a few times, if not just once for 2 weeks to see if you like it, network and set up a bank account and look around at accommodation and speak to people

Big move just to jump, bit like sticking a pin in a globe and saying here I am, or jumping in a pool without testing the water


----------



## Rasa

You are right, and I am aware of it. But you also have to take a risk;6 years ago I came to London not knowing the country at all, and I have to say it was the best decision I have ever made ! 
I am not thinking staying in Egypt for good...only for some time. Also I wouldn't need to worry about the job, because I would be moving within same company I am now. But of course it is still a life changing decision...


----------



## Horus

Go for it I say..I came to the UK knowing little about the country and leaving with mental scars


----------



## carzamac

I know this is quite an old post now but as everyone on here seems to be living in Sharm is there anyone that knows a nail technician or salon that does acrylic nails? Im living in Nabq but sharkes bay or naama is fine


----------



## cutiepie

i have a number for a german lady who has a salon in her home, she's fantastic ..... will pm you the number when you post again, can't post it on here!


----------



## carzamac

cutiepie said:


> i have a number for a german lady who has a salon in her home, she's fantastic ..... will pm you the number when you post again, can't post it on here!


Thanks huni nails need doing asap!! x


----------



## cutiepie

I tried to send pm but still not an option I thought u just had to make 3posts to enable pm?


----------



## MaidenScotland

You can post her name and phone number.. Regular contributors to the forum are aloes to recommend

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Widget

carzamac said:


> I know this is quite an old post now but as everyone on here seems to be living in Sharm is there anyone that knows a nail technician or salon that does acrylic nails? Im living in Nabq but sharkes bay or naama is fine


Try Angels, in the Pyramid Centre in Naama.....or Venera Spa in Il Mercato. Sorry I don't have numbers for either, if you ask on the We Are Sharmers FB page though I'm sure someone will be able to help, in fact I'm sure they both have their own FB pages, Angels certainly does.


----------



## cutiepie

As widget said Venera Spa in Il Mercato

the lady I used to go to is called Andrea 01027341740 she's really good! hope she's still working!


----------



## carzamac

Thank you all so much really appreciated x


----------



## samui13

Advertised on another site there are two ladies that live in Nabq and do acrylic nails if you are interested in having them done at home Pm me and I will tell you where to find the advert :O)


----------



## MaidenScotland

samui13 said:


> Advertised on another site there are two ladies that live in Nabq and do acrylic nails if you are interested in having them done at home Pm me and I will tell you where to find the advert :O)




No need to pm you.. as a regular poster you are free to give the women's names and telephone numbers


----------



## Moe599

My bad Just looking out for us Expats.

No worries.


----------



## ema_and_mahmoud

*recruitment agency*

Hello, 

My name is Emanuela, I wreely wreely want to work in Egypt. 
I work in guernsey, but my job is seasonal, and the contract will expire in 5 weeks. 
Can you give me some that agencie's contact details, please?
Thanks
thank you, I hope you have a nice experience about Egypt, 
Emanuela



taken4granted said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am a 19 year old male, ive been independent for about 2 and a half years now living in Ireland. The business im working for at the moment is going into liquidation in a months time, i know someone who is working in a recruitment agency in Egypt and says he will have no problem getting me a job there.
> 
> Basically my questions are:
> 
> - As a young guy, what should i expect/look out for while living there?
> - Where is the best places to meet new friends?
> - How should i prepare since this is my first time moving to a different country?
> 
> 
> I have accomodation sorted, just need my flights and passport and im good to go.. i dont know what im feeling about it.. its kind of weird, not excitement, not nervousness... just
> 
> It was a spur of the moment decision so im hoping i wont live to regret it


----------



## MaidenScotland

ema_and_mahmoud said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Emanuela, I wreely wreely want to work in Egypt.
> I work in guernsey, but my job is seasonal, and the contract will expire in 5 weeks.
> Can you give me some that agencie's contact details, please?
> Thanks
> thank you, I hope you have a nice experience about Egypt,
> Emanuela


Hi and welcome. 


Sorry but we do not allow adverts on the forum why not google hotels etc and contact th direct. There is very little work available so chances for you finding work is not high


----------



## ema_and_mahmoud

*thank you*

thanks, That was quick. can you please send me on private the details? 
I still want to try. 
I will also google and aply at hotels etc, etc
bye, 
ema



MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> 
> Sorry but we do not allow adverts on the forum why not google hotels etc and contact th direct. There is very little work available so chances for you finding work is not high


----------



## MaidenScotland

ema_and_mahmoud said:


> thanks, That was quick. can you please send me on private the details?
> I still want to try.
> I will also google and aply at hotels etc, etc
> bye,
> ema


Sorry no I can't.


----------



## aimee123

hope it went well!


----------

